# Horse Power



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

I OWN A 2003 MAXIMA SE. NISSAN RATES IT AT 255HP AND 247 FT TQ. I KNOW THAT THE RATING IS AT THE FLYWHEEL. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT KNOWS HOW MUCH HP & TQ THAT THE CAR IS GETTING AT THE WHEELS? HOW MUCH HP & TQ WOULD BE ADDED WITH A CAI AND THE ORTHODOX RACING PULLEY?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GA16-RUNNER said:


> *I OWN A 2003 MAXIMA SE. NISSAN RATES IT AT 255HP AND 247 FT TQ. I KNOW THAT THE RATING IS AT THE FLYWHEEL. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT KNOWS HOW MUCH HP & TQ THAT THE CAR IS GETTING AT THE WHEELS? HOW MUCH HP & TQ WOULD BE ADDED WITH A CAI AND THE ORTHODOX RACING PULLEY? *


just a Q, but if you own a Max why is your sig GA16-Runner?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

My sig is GA16-RUNNER because I also own a 95 200sx with the GA engine in it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Is there anyone out there that can answer my original question?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

What you really need to do is go ahead and do your mods and take your car to get it dyno'd because each car will give you different readings. As an estimate you can subtract about 25-30% from the hp rating for an auto and about 15-20% for a manual. This will give you a good estimate of bhp. You should maybe get about 6-10bhp from those mods conservatively.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Your welcome  I hope that helped out some.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

GA16-RUNNER said:


> *I OWN A 2003 MAXIMA SE. NISSAN RATES IT AT 255HP AND 247 FT TQ. I KNOW THAT THE RATING IS AT THE FLYWHEEL. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT KNOWS HOW MUCH HP & TQ THAT THE CAR IS GETTING AT THE WHEELS? HOW MUCH HP & TQ WOULD BE ADDED WITH A CAI AND THE ORTHODOX RACING PULLEY? *


Do you have a 5-speed or an automatic? rough numbers would be 15% off the top with a 5-speed so approx 210-215 to the ground. With an automatic, right around 195 to 205HP.

CAI will add approx 8 to 12HP to the wheels and an unorthodox UDP wil add aprox 8 to 10hp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

acutally it is not a 5 speed it is a 6 speed  or an auto


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

my bad...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

no problem...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

I have the 6 speed


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

you are luckey the 6 speed rocks


----------

